# Funny exam answers.



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Good for a laugh. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xam-answers-given-students.html#ixzz1noI4Re4A


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of those were awesome.

Reminds me of my own schooling history.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

I am a teacher and brought home 2 huge folders of marking to do this weekend. Report cards next week This puts me in a great mood and reminds me why I love what I do.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Sadly, it was always one of my favorite parts of the tests:
Step 1. Answer all the questions you know.
Step 2. Answer the questions you think you know.
Step 3. Shot in the dark the question you only have the vaguest notion on.
Step 4. Come up with a ridiculous answer for the things you don't know.

Calvin and Hobbes comic strips were always my inspiration:

The first president was chef-boy-ar-dee.

"You've taught me nothing except how to cynically manipulate the system."

I can't answer that question on the basis of my religion.
I can't endanger our agents in the field
What's the importance of____? In the big picture, probably nothing.

And my favorite :In your own words______? Yakka Foob Mog Grug Pubbawup Zink Wattoom Gazork.Chumble Spuzz.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

crazyjackcsa said:


> Sadly, it was always one of my favorite parts of the tests:
> 
> "What's the importance of____?" In the big picture, probably nothing.


----------



## MC25 (Mar 9, 2012)

Spidey said:


> Good for a laugh.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xam-answers-given-students.html#ixzz1noI4Re4A


"Why does Saturn have a ring on it?….because God liked it so he put a ring on it" ….I LOLed


----------

